# Trophy Taker new SL Model review



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanx Dan, good info !


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Nice to know*

Someone trying to find a cheaper way to save us money

I do feel this rest a good solid rest and glad the price is much lower.

I recommend these to everyone. Makes it easier when the cost is better.


----------



## firestorm9mm (Jan 3, 2005)

does it come with the reg launcher blade and not the shakey hunter??


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

they need a launcher about half way between the shakey and original..I think the original is too small and the shakey is way too big..

been takin' the Dremel tool to the shakey to shrink it up some


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

ICOM, I too have "hybrid" shakeys. Big sidecutters and a dremel!!  

I really like the slim looks of this rest. I think this will alleviate some of the problems on Hoyt tec risers. 

DB are these available yet?




Mark


----------



## tnhunter (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't if they're available yet. But they are in the new 
catalog i got from Keystone Country Store.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*T Taker Tech*

Jarrod Lile said they should be hitting the stores any day now.

It comes in shakey and oringinal arm


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Once agian*

These are available for anyone. Great low cost rest. :thumbs_up


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I've got one and its a great rest! The only thing I dont like is its manufactured out of the USA :thumbs_do , thats why its cheaper.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

*Come on Trophy Taker*

Give us a mid size launcher for the TT fallaway.


----------



## SpeedBump (May 18, 2004)

Paul S. said:


> I've got one and its a great rest! The only thing I dont like is its manufactured out of the USA :thumbs_do , thats why its cheaper.


I would have thought it was made in USA. Anyway, they should have called it the Trophy Taker Drop Tine.

SB


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

I took a trophy taker off my bow after last deer season.I am now using a shaffer.Great rest,but I don't feel it holds the arrow as well as the TT.With the looks of this new model I may have to go back to the trophy taker.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*For several years*

Many compligned about the cost of TT rest.

I appreciate anytime a company listens to its customers and finds a solution


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Many compligned about the cost of TT rest.
> 
> I appreciate anytime a company listens to its customers and finds a solution


Allthough I'm guilty of buying one to, it still bugs me that it had to go out of the USA to become cheaper! I try to buy American whenever I can, and almost feel ashamed to buy something that wasn't made here just to save a few bucks. :embarasse


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I'll will stick with the original Trophy Takers. They are around $70.00 which is not that bad compared to any other archery related items, and they are rock solid. The arrow rest is one of the most important accessoires on the bow why compromise for something cheaper.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I totally agree*



CHAMPION2 said:


> I'll will stick with the original Trophy Takers. They are around $70.00 which is not that bad compared to any other archery related items, and they are rock solid. The arrow rest is one of the most important accessoires on the bow why compromise for something cheaper.


But some wanted a cheaper rest. Trophy Taker delivered. My old one will last for ever.


----------



## T Taker Tech (Jan 4, 2003)

*Made in USA*

Not sure where the non usa info comes from, but it is false. Made in USA is clearly printed on every package cause we're proud of that fact. Just setting the record straight  

T Taker Tech


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks Jarrod*

Straight from Trophy Taker

Once again they prove they are driven to making the best rest for the best price.

No need for any other rest.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

T Taker Tech said:


> Not sure where the non usa info comes from, but it is false. Made in USA is clearly printed on every package cause we're proud of that fact. Just setting the record straight
> 
> T Taker Tech


AMEN Brother.......................


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Jarrod Lile (T Taker Tech)*

Now it seem he does field test these products and does a fine job

Here is his Montana Bear.


----------

